# Jointech Cabinet maker System



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Last August I purchased a Jointech Cabinet maker system for my router table. When I set it up, there were several problems with its alignemt, squareness and function. I immediatly contacted Jointech and talked with the owner. He asked that I be beside my unit on Saturday and he would call to walk me thru some set up techniques. This never happpen. The next week when I contacted them, they were going to set a unit up in their shop and send it out to me for replacement. This never happened. since then, I have received many promises of a new one being shipped out "This week", then excuses as to why it did not happen, excuses about parts not available, plus many more. The worse is un returned phone calls. Last Christmas, the receptionists told me that if I sent it to her, she would get it repaired and sent back..With all the broken promises I could not be sure that I would ever see it again. I would then be out the cash paid in addition to not haveing the unit. If they had said send it in back in August, it would have gone out the next day. Lately they have even said they would e-mail me the tracking number for the new unit being sent. Have yet to see it.
In the past they had an excellent product. My neighbor has one and swears by it (and so do I after working with his). I am writing this so that if you are thinking about purchasing a Jointech...think twice or even more. Be aware that if you have a problem, it may never get fixed. If you do not have a problem, you have a product with a good past reputation, easy/quick setup, and good repeatibality.


----------



## Wood_Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! Good luck with your unit, I hope you finally get some satisfaction.


----------



## aivenyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for your sharing.


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

I purchased the same system around one year ago and I have had the same problem with Jointech. This is supposed to be a very accurate high dollar fence but beware. It appears that the older models were just what they were supposed to be but they have gotten sloppy. One of the main issues I have is the inserts that are supposed to give you zero clearance when routing. The older models had a manufactured plastic insert that lined up with the fence so you could produce a nice product. According to one of many conversations I had with them the company that made them for Jointech went out of business so they decided to make them themselves using UHMW material. This might have been okay If they could have done it with some accuracy. The ones I received with my fence are back from the outfeed fence so the material catches when pushing it through. According another one of my jointech conversations I was told that it depended on who, at Jointech, was making them that day whether they might be too far back, forward or correct. They offer, as an accessory, a package of extra inserts but of course they don't have them, I have had them on back order for almost a year. Sorry for the ranting but attempting to work with Jointech has been very frustrating. What this all boils down to is, in my opinion, don't make the same mistake I did DO NOT BUY THE JOINTECH SYSTEM.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the system (6-7yrs? more?) and it is terrific..but I think new folks took it over and they don't appear to know what's up..if I had to do it again, I wouldn't. I'd go with the Incra


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

galturner,

That's the same way I feel. The new systems and the company support really suck.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

hey sparky..I drive toyotas YIKES .things change & these forums help get that info out.. a few years ago Jointech was at the top, but today it's Incra. Glad I saw this post..Now I can concentrate on my toyotas!!!


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey GALTURNER good luck with the Toyota. As far as Jointech goes I guess it is a mater of live and learn. One of these days maybe I'll get an Incra system. Next time I go to a wood show maybe I can see one operate. 

Dan


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

For about $25, a lawyer will send them a nice letter, reviewing the problems you have had. The lawyer should ask for a registered letter with return receipt sent to you and a copy to him/her. Good luck!


----------



## Greg Barney (Apr 12, 2010)

Have you been able to get in touch with Jointech lately? I ordered something from them March 2; they charged my account for the item on March 16 and have never received the product. The one time I was able to reach them by phone, the woman answering said they were short staffed and trying to get orders out. Now, I've tried both the 800 number and 210 area code number and no answer. I've also tried the customer service email, and I get a response saying not deliverable. The only correspondense I've gotten from them was the order confirmation on March 2. I guessing they closed the doors, and I'm out of luck.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Greg. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for being a part of our community.


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Greg
I have not had any contact with them for a few months. They sent me a new clincher and I returned my old one.
If you can contact your bank and get their fraud to look into it, that may help.
It took seeveral calls between August and February to get a solution.

Check the registeration on Whois fo rthe domain name and try any phone numbers you find. the lady I was dealing with is named Tina. 
Good luck


----------



## remoyer10 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Jointech/iTools*

I've tried calling them in the last couple of days, but all yheir numbers seem to be "no longer in service". Does anyone have more information?


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Jointech system is Junk*

Just as a heads up I am tired of messing with the Jointech system. In the very near future I am going to replace it with an Incra LS-17. At least Incra is a reputable company and it certainly has to be better than the Jointech.


----------



## Mark Weber (Nov 2, 2010)

*Jointech Out of Business?*

I had a problem with my Jointech Smartlift in late August, 2010. After many telephone calls to their customer service number, I finally reached a woman who told me I could send it to them for service. I did that, and have an electronic receipt from the shipper that it was delivered to iTools, their service provider, on 13 Sept. 2010. The woman told me they were backlogged, so it would take 3 - 5 weeks for them to repair before shipping back to me. IN late Oct., I started to call their service number each business day, and left a message each time. i also emailed them. No responses for several weeks. On 1 Nov 2010, I called again and learned that the service number was no longer in service by the telephone company.
Jointech has my Smartlift, whcih cost me almost $400 a few years ago, plus I paid for shipping to them and telephone calls. THIS IS REALLY POOR SERVICE AND BUSINESS PRACTICE.
I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND ANYONE DO BUSINESS WITH JOINTECH EVER!!
iTOOLS, LLC APPEARS TO BE EITHER FRAUDULENT OR THE WORST CUSTOMER SERVICE OPERATION EVER.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

sparky1945 said:


> Just as a heads up I am tired of messing with the Jointech system. In the very near future I am going to replace it with an Incra LS-17. At least Incra is a reputable company and it certainly has to be better than the Jointech.


I have a incra syteme & it work perfectly
You will not regret it


----------



## ahhzie (Nov 10, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> For about $25, a lawyer will send them a nice letter, reviewing the problems you have had. The lawyer should ask for a registered letter with return receipt sent to you and a copy to him/her. Good luck!


John, unless your brother is a lawyer, I don't think you will get the letter for under $100.
It still might be worth it though.


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

*problem resolved????????*

Just wondering if you ever got your issues with Jointech resolved? I am currently experiencing a problem with them. They don't answer my emails and I can't find a phone number to call anyone.
Chizdad









wdmcfadden said:


> Last August I purchased a Jointech Cabinet maker system for my router table. When I set it up, there were several problems with its alignemt, squareness and function. I immediatly contacted Jointech and talked with the owner. He asked that I be beside my unit on Saturday and he would call to walk me thru some set up techniques. This never happpen. The next week when I contacted them, they were going to set a unit up in their shop and send it out to me for replacement. This never happened. since then, I have received many promises of a new one being shipped out "This week", then excuses as to why it did not happen, excuses about parts not available, plus many more. The worse is un returned phone calls. Last Christmas, the receptionists told me that if I sent it to her, she would get it repaired and sent back..With all the broken promises I could not be sure that I would ever see it again. I would then be out the cash paid in addition to not haveing the unit. If they had said send it in back in August, it would have gone out the next day. Lately they have even said they would e-mail me the tracking number for the new unit being sent. Have yet to see it.
> In the past they had an excellent product. My neighbor has one and swears by it (and so do I after working with his). I am writing this so that if you are thinking about purchasing a Jointech...think twice or even more. Be aware that if you have a problem, it may never get fixed. If you do not have a problem, you have a product with a good past reputation, easy/quick setup, and good repeatibality.


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

Mark, I couldn't agree more about Jointech. After my experience, I wouldn't buy stamps from these clowns. Their product might be marginally ok but their customer service really 'pulls the vacuum'. I really don't know why a company would stay in business and treat their customers this way. Don't they realize that the word will eventually get out and their business will go under? Amazing!


----------

